# I think something is wrong



## AnD4 (Jul 1, 2012)

We Just got two tegus yesterday from this reptile expo. We brought them home and noticed that ninja was acting kind of weird he's sluggish and most of the time has it eyes closed as if he was sleeping. The other tegu dojo is perfectly fine. We feed ninja and he's eating but he's just not as fast as dojo. I dont know what's wrong


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 1, 2012)

Give them some time to adjust to their new surroundings.


Also, was he like that at the expo before you purchased him?


----------



## AnD4 (Jul 1, 2012)

No we didn't really notice anything at the expo just noticed it when we got home. But thank for your reply I will be sure to just give him some time to adjust


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes that sound like he is just stressed out from all the moving around. give him some time to adjust and get to know his new home!


----------



## AnD4 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok! Thanks guys


----------



## got10 (Jul 1, 2012)

One could be bullying the other . If so separate before it becomes a bigger issue. Or if possible separate them to see how the one acts out of the others presence


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

Separate them and get them up to proper temps.


----------

